# Sweet Clover.



## AnVil (May 17, 2018)

Look at it from a different prospective. Considering how heavy and long sweet clover producer is your Sourwood honey may be tainting you clover honey ;-)


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Well that's true also.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The yellow and white sweet clovers can be a toxicity problem under some conditions for pasture and hay usage. Perhaps that is not a concern. Here is a link to some info on potential honey crops 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey Frank, I thought the same, but Sweet Clover seems to be no problem for cattle forage. It can be a problem for horses. I think it’s Coumarin that is the issue for horses. 
Ian Steppler put sweet clover seed in his pasture mix to provide extra bee forage. Cows loved it. 
I love the honey from Sweet clover, very slow to crystallize. 
Brian


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

As a general rule, 30 - 35% clover in grass mixture is great . And recommended by most studies. Will not hurt cows at that rate. Horses, not sure about varieties being unsafe, but the above has never hurt my horses at all. Bees love most any clovers, I plant allot of Dutch in my pastures for grazing, and nitrogen.


----------

